# I'm Beautiful!



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

My brother took me out for a special dinner earlier this evening at our favorite place. I always "dress up" for these dinners, and tonight I went all out in my brother's favorite short lavender floral dress, a purple Molicare disposable diaper and these absolutely beautiful (and pricey) sheer white pantyhose with a very delicate lace pattern that got a lot of "wow" looks from my brother and pretty much every other guy we encountered! Dinner was awesome with just two wet diaper changes before and after (with no garbage in the bathroom but an awesomely powerful toilet where I could actually flush my used diapers down the toilet to dispose of them!), and afterward we sat on a bench and ate ice cream cones together on a bench where other than me very slightly snagging the thigh of my pantyhose on the bench (not noticeable), we had a great time. Before dinner my brother had surprised me with a truly enormous and colorful butterfly shaped Mylar balloon and once we finished our ice cream I let my balloon fly away and we sat on our bench and watched it until finally lost from sight, something always sooo relaxing to me. Then we drove home and 5 minutes from our condo I leaned forward in my brother's passenger seat and COMPLETELY filled my disposable diaper with messy poop. I burst into tears...I poop in my diaper all the time but sometimes when it ruins a perfect evening I just get upset. When my brother pulled in our lot he wouldn't let us leave the car until he'd hugged me close, kissed my head and said poop or no poop, I was an incredibly beautiful woman inside and out and the best sister and friend ever. That started me crying all over again, but I did feel better, loved and yes beautiful! Then it was time to go inside and deal with my diaper - but without any tears.

Heather


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

You guys create alot of great memories together. So glad you have a brother and friend who is so helpful to you and reminds you often how beautiful and loved you are


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--i agree totally with what Marleyma and your brother (bless his heart--what a sweetie he is) said, Heather. you are truly beautiful, both inside and out, and you are loved.









hugs, annie


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you ladies! I hope you're both doing well and enjoying summer too!

Hugs,

Heather


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Heather. doing well.. and oh yes i do so love summer.







wish it would never end...

hugs!


----------

